# My training for the Card Cutter Badge



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Today I tried to cutting card. I was a little unlucky...I'll re-try.
Perhaps is there an almost done badge???


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:thumbsup:

Soooooo close


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Today I tried to cutting card. I was a little unlucky...I'll re-try.
> Perhaps is there an almost done badge???


That is about as close as you can get without actually cutting it! Well done, my friend. Just keep at it. Film every session from now on. You will get it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With that music playing I thought Clint Eastwood was going to ride up on horseback . Nice shooting . You got this !


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

You are near near near!!! Try again mate!!! Congrats great shots!!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I noticed your clamp moved alot when the ball hit the card.. maybe it would have cut all the way if it couldn't move.. but what do I know.. I've never shot at a card


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

First off... sweet music! The "My name is nobody" series was sheer greatness... pretty much anything with Ennio Moricone providing the score was destined to be a classic.

Second... Just a touch more speed, or more penetrative mass... if you're using steel, go to lead and that'll do it because of the greater mass per mm... Or, just draw back a few inches more and that'll do it also..


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks so much mates! 
Thanks Bill for knowing that music 
Yes probably the clamp move too much, but Bill says correct: I've used 8mm steel and it's too light. I'll try 10mm or half butterfly, unfortunately I have no lead ammo.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

You are very close keep at it, and as Charles said keep filming. As master Hays has said heavier ammo helps destroy it further and, you probably would have had it. Looking forward to your video of you nailing it good luck my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------

